# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Slokdarmontsteking - Artikel

## Leontien

De slokdarm vormt de verbinding tussen de mond en de maag. Voedsel wordt door de slokdarm geleid door middel van slikken en regelmatige spiersamentrekkingen door de slokdarmwand van boven naar beneden. Wanneer de overgang van slokdarm naar maag niet goed afgesloten is, kan terugstromend maagsap (brandend maagzuur, reflux) de slokdarm beschadigen. Op deze plaats kan een ontsteking ontstaan met als belangrijkste kenmerken pijn en zuurbranden. 

*Complicaties*
Ontsteking van de slokdarm kan pijn bij het slikken veroorzaken en tevens bloedingen, meestal gering maar soms overvloedig. De vernauwing maakt het doorslikken van vast voedsel steeds moeilijker. Zweren van de slokdarm zijn open en pijnlijk. De pijn is meestal achter of vlak onder het borstbeen voelbaar en kan doorgaans met maagzuurtabletten (antacida) worden verlicht. Voor genezing zijn geneesmiddelen nodig die gedurende vier tot twaalf weken het maagzuur beperken. De zweren genezen slechts langzaam, hebben de neiging terug te keren en laten na het genezingsproces doorgaans een vernauwde slokdarm achter.

*Diagnose*
Soms zijn röntgenonderzoek, oesofagoscopie (onderzoek van de slokdarm via een buigzame optische slang), drukmetingen (manometrie) van de onderste slokdarmsfincter, oesofageale zuurgraadmetingen (pH-test) en de Bernstein-test (zuurperfusie van de slokdarm) nodig om de diagnose te bevestigen en te controleren op complicaties. Het beste bewijs dat de symptomen het gevolg zijn van gastro-oesofageale reflux wordt geleverd door biopsie (microscopisch onderzoek van een weefselmonster) of de Bernstein-test, ongeacht de bevindingen van röntgenonderzoek of oesofagoscopie. Een biopsie is tevens de enige betrouwbare manier om het Barrett-syndroom vast te stellen.

Bij de Bernstein-test, die in Nederland minder gangbaar is, wordt een zure oplossing in het onderste deel van de slokdarm gebracht. Als dit tot klachten leidt die weer snel verdwijnen zodra een zoutoplossing in het onderste deel van de slokdarm wordt ingebracht, geeft de test gastro-oesofageale reflux aan. Met oesofagoscopie kan een aantal mogelijke oorzaken en complicaties worden vastgesteld. Microscopisch onderzoek van een biopt uit de slokdarm kan nauwkeurig gastro-oesofageale reflux vaststellen, ook al werd bij oesofagoscopie geen ontsteking waargenomen.

Als iemand bariumpap inneemt en schuin wordt neergelegd, met de voeten hoger dan het hoofd, kan röntgenonderzoek reflux van de barium vanuit de maag naar de slokdarm aantonen. De arts kan op de buik drukken om het optreden van een reflux te bevorderen. Röntgenonderzoek na inname van barium kan ook slokdarmzweren en vernauwing van de slokdarm aan het licht brengen. Drukmetingen bij de onderste slokdarmsfincter kunnen de kracht van de sfincter controleren en een normaal functionerende van een slecht functionerende sfincter onderscheiden.

*Behandeling*- Gastro-oesofageale reflux kan met verschillende maatregelen worden verlicht. Door het hoofdeinde van het bed 15 cm te verhogen, kan het zuur tijdens de slaap uit de slokdarm wegblijven. 
- Het helpt ook om koffie, alcohol en andere stoffen te vermijden die de maagzuurproductie sterk stimuleren. 
- Voorts kan het maagzuur worden geneutraliseerd en mogelijk lekken van de onderste slokdarmsfincter worden beperkt door één uur na de maaltijd en voor het slapen gaan een maagzuurtablet in te nemen. De zuurgraad van de maag kan worden verminderd met de maagzuurremmers cimetidine of ranitidine. 
- De patiënt moet ook specifieke voedingsmiddelen vermijden (bijvoorbeeld vet en chocolade) evenals roken en bepaalde geneesmiddelen (bijvoorbeeld anticholinergica, die alle de kans op lekken van de onderste slokdarmsfincter verhogen). 
- De arts kan cholinergica voorschrijven (onder meer metoclopramide of cisapride) om de onderste slokdarmsfincter krachtiger te laten sluiten en de maagontlediging te bevorderen. 
-Urgent operatief ingrijpen is doorgaans niet nodig, tenzij oesofagitis overvloedige bloedingen veroorzaakt. De bloedingen kunnen echter terugkeren. 
- Vernauwing van de slokdarm wordt behandeld met geneesmiddelen en herhaalde dilatatie, met behulp van een ballon of van bougies (steeds grotere metalen dilatatoren). Als de dilatatie succes heeft, zal de vernauwing geen ernstige beperkingen opleggen met betrekking tot voedingsmiddelen. 
- Behandeling met omeprazol of lansoprazol, of operatief ingrijpen, kan verlichting geven in geval van ernstige ontstekingen, bloedingen, stricturen, zweren of symptomen die niet op andere behandelingen reageren. 
- Omeprazol en lansoprazol zijn de effectiefste geneesmiddelen voor snelle genezing van door reflux veroorzaakte ontstekingen. 
- Het Barrett-syndroom, een metaplastische aandoening (een aandoening waarbij weefselveranderingen optreden), kan bij verlichting van de symptomen al of niet verdwijnen.


Bron: gezondheidsplein.nl 
merckmanuel.nl

----------

